# Its a boy!!



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, I got a call from the breeder for my hog today to confirm the time I'm getting it. Well, after double checking what baby was mine, it turned out Luna is a BOY!! :lol: It was a mistake, yes, but wheb she was a baby, she wanted to be with mama and i guess the breeder made a mistake. Well, so I don't have Luna, I now have a Sedrick! :lol:


----------



## atichy (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats on your new baby! But be warned..they will take over your heart  Please share some pics as soon as you some.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, congratulations! It's a boy. Yes, pictures are a must after Sedrick gets settled in.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I want to see pictures of Sedrick too


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll try to post them.  
But for some reason, my phone says that " It is not possible to determine the photo size." 
Any body know what to do? 

Thanks!!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Try emailing them to yourself, then save them from that and post from a computer.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------

